# Komplettlösung - Die Sims Mittelalter: Cheats für mehr Simoleons, Königspunkte und Questpunkte



## AnneNeukirchner (29. März 2011)

*Komplettlösung - Die Sims Mittelalter: Cheats für mehr Simoleons, Königspunkte und Questpunkte*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,817687


----------



## luzie34 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Die Sims Mittelalter: Cheats für mehr Simoleons, Königspunkte und Questpunkte*

hallo find es interessant 
hab bei der installation probleme daten sind doch schreib b.z.w kopiergeschützt


----------



## SternchenBessy (24. April 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Die Sims Mittelalter: Cheats für mehr Simoleons, Königspunkte und Questpunkte*

hallo!
ich finde dieses spiel nicht so toll. Bei mir spinnt es, wenn ich zum Dorfladen will. Da geht dann gar nix mehr. Ich bin echt am verzweifeln, bitte helft mir.
Eure SternchenBessy


----------



## malu66 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Die Sims Mittelalter: Cheats für mehr Simoleons, Königspunkte und Questpunkte*

hey erstmal, also bei mir klappt das spiel ganz gut, aber wie kann ich das cheats ding ändern (also dieses testingcheats...) wenn ich XP also programm habe und nicht 7, weil ich das irgendwie nicht hin kriege.
Bitte helft mir.


----------



## klouu (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Die Sims Mittelalter: Cheats für mehr Simoleons, Königspunkte und Questpunkte*

das  setkingdom geht gar nicht und set QP geht auch nicht 
meien email ist davidetzbach@web.de


----------



## klouu (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Die Sims Mittelalter: Cheats für mehr Simoleons, Königspunkte und Questpunkte*

Hallo ich bins der cheats setkingdompoints geht bei mir nicht und das setQP auch nich bitte hilft mir meine email ist davidetzbach@web.de


----------



## Blueberry-kisses (10. August 2011)

Ich kann Dem cheat testingcheats.... nicht freischalten weil ich ja window XP Habe... geht das auch ??


----------



## pantherlady (14. März 2012)

hallöchen! hab seit kurzem die erweiterung von den "mittelalter-sims" und schon gibts probleme: ich kann keine quests ausführen (fragezeichen lässt sich nicht öffnen).

wer kann helfen bitte?


----------

